# What was that bow company?



## outdizzle26 (Jan 16, 2005)

I need some help....Who was that bow company, who first had the carbon risor compounds. Then they sold to high country, The company was founded by that guy from PSE. For the life of me I cannot remember. They were based out of Lousiania I think.

thanks,


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

Diamond wasn't it ???


----------



## outdizzle26 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Thanks*

yes, thats right.

thanks


----------

